# solved emerge --ask --verbose kde-plasma/plasma-meta blocker

## Linubie

Hallo,

ich versuche zur Zeit das Update lt. Portage-News durchzuführen, leider komme ich bei dem oben Befehl nicht weiter:

```
emerge --ask --verbose kde-plasma/plasma-meta

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libyaml-0.1.6::gentoo  USE="-doc -examples -static-libs {-test}" 492 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/lmdb-0.9.18:0/0.9.18::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" 136 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/http-parser-2.3:0/2.3::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 42 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/wireless-regdb-20160208::gentoo  16 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/google-perftools-2.0-r2:0/4::gentoo  USE="debug -largepages -minimal -static-libs {-test}" 1.232 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.140.0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/URI-1.600.0-r1::gentoo  80 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/ragel-6.7-r1::gentoo  USE="-vim-syntax" 1.156 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/snappy-1.1.2-r1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1.451 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/leveldb-1.18-r1::gentoo  USE="snappy tcmalloc -static-libs" 205 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/dhcp-4.3.3_p1::gentoo  USE="client ipv6 server ssl -ldap (-libressl) (-selinux) -vim-syntax" 8.989 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libqmi-1.12.6::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" 694 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/openslp-1.2.1-r3::gentoo  866 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/socat-1.7.3.1::gentoo  USE="ipv6 readline ssl tcpd" 478 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/newt-0.52.15::gentoo  USE="gpm nls tcl" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 179 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/noto-2015.04::gentoo  USE="X" 371.169 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-ruby-20131227::gentoo  2 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libndp-1.5::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 330 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygments-2.1.1::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 2.065 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/m2crypto-0.22.3-r4::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 74 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/docutils-0.12::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 1.581 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/crda-1.1.3-r1::gentoo  38 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/ruby-2.1.7:2.1::gentoo  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5 -xemacs" 9.154 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p647-r1:2.0::gentoo  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5 -xemacs" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" 8.110 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.2.5-r1::gentoo  USE="-server {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21 (-ruby19)" 408 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/rubygems-10::gentoo  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21 (-ruby19)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/rake-0.9.6-r1::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" 121 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/json-1.8.2-r1::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21 (-ruby19)" 149 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/racc-1.4.11::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21 (-ruby19)" 111 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/rdoc-4.2.0::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21 (-ruby22)" 718 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libinput-1.1.5:0/10::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 789 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtpaths-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qdbus-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtsvg-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo [4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 1.761 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 13.994 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo [5.4.2:5::gentoo] USE="widgets -debug {-test}" 5.837 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.5-r1::gentoo  USE="dbus gnutls hs2-0 qt5 readline ssl -ap -eap-sim -fasteap (-libressl) -p2p (-ps3) -qt4 (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps" 2.547 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kf-env-3:5::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsql-5.5.1:5::gentoo [5.4.2:5::gentoo] USE="mysql sqlite -debug -freetds -oci8 -odbc -postgres {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo [4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo] USE="gstreamer jit opengl qml -debug -geolocation -gstreamer010 -multimedia -orientation -printsupport {-test} -webchannel -webp" 32.706 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/extra-cmake-modules-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" 278 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc (-fam) {-test}" 305 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 587 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kwidgetsaddons-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 2.081 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X nls -debug -doc {-test}" 160 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X nls -debug -doc {-test}" 34 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X nls -debug -doc {-test}" 20 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kconfig-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 220 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcompletion-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 114 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 80 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/karchive-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="bzip2 lzma -debug -doc {-test}" 107 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 399 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kservice-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="man -debug -doc {-test}" 263 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kitemviews-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 73 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcodecs-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 212 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kguiaddons-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 39 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/solid-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 262 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kjobwidgets-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X nls -debug -doc {-test}" 87 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kpackage-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 105 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/sonnet-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="hunspell nls -aspell -debug -doc {-test}" 276 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kpty-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 56 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kjs-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 284 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kunitconversion-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 613 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kitemmodels-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 375 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kemoticons-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 93 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdesu-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X -debug -doc" 44 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-apps/gpgmepp-15.08.3:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 66 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdesignerplugin-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -designer -doc -webkit" 86 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kwayland-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 157 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kidletime-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc" 26 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kdecoration-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 34 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 71 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/sddm-0.13.0-r3::gentoo  USE="pam systemd (-consolekit)" 3.779 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/attica-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 60 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7:0/2.4.7::gentoo  USE="gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -radius" 743 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/breeze-gtk-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 252 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kwallet-pam-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 16 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.5.5:5::gentoo  44.841 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kwayland-integration-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 17 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/oxygen-fonts-5.4.3:5::gentoo  USE="X" 158 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/breeze-icons-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 1.383 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/bluez-qt-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 72 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/threadweaver-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 1.376 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kpeople-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 57 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libpwquality-1.3.0::gentoo  USE="pam python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3" 414 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kjsembed-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc" 162 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdnssd-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test} -zeroconf" 56 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgit2-0.23.4:0/23::gentoo  USE="threads -examples -gssapi (-libressl) -ssh {-test} -trace" 3.971 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/modemmanager-1.4.12:0/1::gentoo  USE="introspection (policykit) qmi -mbim -qmi-newest -vala" 1.375 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.11-r3::gentoo  USE="-tk" 219 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kauth-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls (policykit) -debug -doc {-test}" 81 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="man -debug -doc {-test}" 351 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 192 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/ktextwidgets-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc (-speech) {-test}" 300 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kxmlgui-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-attica -debug -doc {-test}" 845 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kbookmarks-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 113 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X dbus nls -debug -doc (-speech)" 92 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 39 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kwallet-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="gpg -debug -doc {-test}" 280 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kwrited-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 20 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/ksshaskpass-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 21 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kfilemetadata-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="exif ffmpeg pdf taglib -debug -doc -epub -libav {-test}" 122 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kio-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X acl handbook kerberos kwallet -debug -doc {-test}" 2.810 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kinit-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="caps man -debug -doc" 115 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kded-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="man -debug -doc" 36 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdeclarative-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc" 164 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kparts-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 151 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/knewstuff-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc" 839 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/knotifyconfig-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="phonon -debug -doc" 82 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X -debug -doc {-test}" 1.742 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/baloo-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 177 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kxmlrpcclient-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 28 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X -debug -doc {-test}" 3.148 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcmutils-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 230 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/khtml-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X -debug -doc {-test}" 2.028 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kross-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 132 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/ktexteditor-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="git -debug -doc {-test}" 2.803 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="X handbook kdesu -debug {-test}" 475 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/oxygen-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 4.351 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/user-manager-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 57 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kgamma-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" 59 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-apps/kio-extras-15.08.3:5::gentoo  USE="exif handbook openexr phonon sftp slp -debug -mtp -samba {-test}" 261 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="gtk3 -debug {-test}" 144 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kscreen-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 102 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/sddm-kcm-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 48 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="gtk handbook -classic -debug" 155 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.10-r1::gentoo  USE="bluetooth dhclient gnutls introspection modemmanager ncurses ppp systemd wext wifi -connection-sharing (-consolekit) -dhcpcd -nss -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd {-test} -vala -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 3.407 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -teamd {-test}" 152 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/khelpcenter-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" 1.768 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/khelpcenter:4 ("kde-base/khelpcenter:4" is blocking kde-plasma/khelpcenter-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.18.0-r1:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 178 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kactivitymanagerd-4.13.3-r1:4/4.13::gentoo  USE="(-aqua)" 

[blocks b      ] kde-frameworks/kactivities ("kde-frameworks/kactivities" is blocking kde-base/kactivitymanagerd-4.13.3-r1)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/plasma-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X -debug -doc -egl -gles2 {-test}" 4.059 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/krunner-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 48 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="X detailedmemory -debug {-test}" 557 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-pa-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 54 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/breeze-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="qt4 -debug" 28.975 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="X handbook ieee1394 opengl pci -debug -egl -gles -nfs -samba -wayland" 1.157 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/milou-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 51 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook lm_sensors -debug" 471 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="pam -debug {-test}" 97 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-9::gentoo 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/kdebase-pam:0 ("kde-base/kdebase-pam:0" is blocking kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug -gles2 -multimedia {-test}" 3.728 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5::gentoo  USE="dbus geolocation handbook -debug -gps (-prison) -qalculate {-test}" 7.202 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" 590 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook systemd -debug" 339 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug -ibus -scim" 2.067 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook hotkeys -debug" 432 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 132 KiB

[uninstall     ] net-wireless/bluedevil-2.1.1:4::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -hu -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -mai -mr -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sv -th -tr -ug -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[blocks b      ] net-wireless/bluedevil ("net-wireless/bluedevil" is blocking kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="evdev fontconfig handbook pulseaudio qt4 -debug -gtk2 -gtk3 -legacy-systray {-test} -touchpad" 6.158 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-apps/knetattach-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-apps/knetattach[handbook] ("kde-apps/knetattach[handbook]" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5)

[uninstall     ] kde-apps/kcontrol-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-apps/kcontrol ("kde-apps/kcontrol" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="bluetooth display-manager gtk pam pulseaudio sddm wallpapers -mediacenter -networkmanager -sdk" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] kde-misc/kscreen ("kde-misc/kscreen" is blocking kde-plasma/kscreen-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/libtaskmanager:4 ("kde-base/libtaskmanager:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/ksplash:4 ("kde-base/ksplash:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/kwin:4 ("kde-base/kwin:4" is blocking kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/powerdevil:4 ("kde-base/powerdevil:4" is blocking kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/ksmserver:4 ("kde-base/ksmserver:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-misc/kde-gtk-config ("kde-misc/kde-gtk-config" is blocking kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/systemsettings:4 ("kde-base/systemsettings:4" is blocking kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.5.5, kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5, kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5, kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/klipper:4 ("kde-base/klipper:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/kmenuedit:4 ("kde-base/kmenuedit:4" is blocking kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/krunner:4 ("kde-base/krunner:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/ksysguard:4 ("kde-base/ksysguard:4" is blocking kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5, kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/plasma-workspace:4 ("kde-base/plasma-workspace:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2, kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/khotkeys:4 ("kde-base/khotkeys:4" is blocking kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/kinfocenter:4 ("kde-base/kinfocenter:4" is blocking kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons:4 ("kde-base/kdeplasma-addons:4" is blocking kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/kdepasswd ("kde-apps/kdepasswd" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4 ("kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/kcminit:4 ("kde-base/kcminit:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

Total: 149 packages (2 upgrades, 145 new, 2 in new slots, 6 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 618.382 KiB

Conflict: 25 blocks (19 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/klipper-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    kde-base/klipper required by @selected

  (kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.4:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.4:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-misc/customizable-weather-1.12.0:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.11.22:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.11.22:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.11:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.11:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-apps/kdepasswd-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/kdepasswd-4.11.22:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/kdepasswd-4.11.22:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdm-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-plasma/kscreen-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/kscreen-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.4:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.4:4[-aqua]) required by (net-p2p/ktorrent-4.3.1-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.11.22:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.11.22:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.11.22:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.11.22:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/klipper-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    kde-base/kdebase-startkde required by @selected

  (kde-base/kinfocenter-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    kde-base/kinfocenter required by @selected

  (kde-base/ksysguard-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    kde-base/ksysguard required by @selected

    >=kde-base/ksysguard-4.11.22:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/ksysguard-4.11.22:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/krunner-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/ksysguard-4.11.22:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/ksysguard-4.11.22:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/ksysguard-4.11.22:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/ksysguard-4.11.22:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/powerdevil-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    kde-base/powerdevil required by @selected

  (kde-misc/kscreen-1.0.71_p20150824:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    kde-misc/kscreen:4 required by (kde-base/systemsettings-4.11.22-r1:4/4.11::gentoo, installed)

    kde-misc/kscreen required by @selected

  (kde-base/kmenuedit-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    kde-base/kmenuedit required by @selected

  (kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeplasma-addons required by @selected

  (kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages
```

----------

## Christian99

du scheinst noch einige kde-base bzw kde-misc pakete in deiner world datei zu haben.

(die, bei denen in der Liste nach  *Quote:*   

>  * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be
> 
>  * installed at the same time on the same system. 

  @selected steht, also klipper, kdebase-start-kde....)

Die ziehen noch alte kde pakete rein, die dir die blocks geben. Wenn du diese entfernst (emerge --deselect), dann sollte es gehen.

----------

## Linubie

Danke für die Hilfe.

```
emerge --deselect kde-apps/kdepasswd kde-base/krunner kde-base/libtaskmanager kde-base/ksplash kde-base/ksmserver kde-base/systemsettings kde-misc/kde-gtk-config kde-base/kdebase-startkde kde-base/ksysguard kde-base/kcminit kde-base/kwin kde-base/kmenuedit kde-base/powerdevil kde-misc/kscreen kde-base/khotkeys kde-base/kinfocenter kde-base/kdeplasma-addons klipper
```

die genannten Pakete wurden auch enfernt.

Danach habe ich es wieder versucht:

```
emerge --ask --verbose kde-plasma/plasma-meta

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libyaml-0.1.6::gentoo  USE="-doc -examples -static-libs {-test}" 492 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/lmdb-0.9.18:0/0.9.18::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" 136 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/http-parser-2.3:0/2.3::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 42 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/wireless-regdb-20160208::gentoo  16 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/google-perftools-2.0-r2:0/4::gentoo  USE="debug -largepages -minimal -static-libs {-test}" 1.232 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.140.0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/URI-1.600.0-r1::gentoo  80 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/snappy-1.1.2-r1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1.451 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/ragel-6.7-r1::gentoo  USE="-vim-syntax" 1.156 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/leveldb-1.18-r1::gentoo  USE="snappy tcmalloc -static-libs" 205 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/dhcp-4.3.3_p1::gentoo  USE="client ipv6 server ssl -ldap (-libressl) (-selinux) -vim-syntax" 8.989 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libqmi-1.12.6::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" 694 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/openslp-1.2.1-r3::gentoo  866 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/socat-1.7.3.1::gentoo  USE="ipv6 readline ssl tcpd" 478 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/newt-0.52.15::gentoo  USE="gpm nls tcl" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 179 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/noto-2015.04::gentoo  USE="X" 371.169 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-ruby-20131227::gentoo  2 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libndp-1.5::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 330 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygments-2.1.1::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 2.065 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/m2crypto-0.22.3-r4::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 74 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/docutils-0.12::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 1.581 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/crda-1.1.3-r1::gentoo  38 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/ruby-2.1.7:2.1::gentoo  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5 -xemacs" 9.154 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p647-r1:2.0::gentoo  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5 -xemacs" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" 8.110 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.2.5-r1::gentoo  USE="-server {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21 (-ruby19)" 408 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/rubygems-10::gentoo  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21 (-ruby19)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/rake-0.9.6-r1::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" 121 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/json-1.8.2-r1::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21 (-ruby19)" 149 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/racc-1.4.11::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21 (-ruby19)" 111 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/rdoc-4.2.0::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21 (-ruby22)" 718 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libinput-1.1.5:0/10::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 789 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtpaths-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qdbus-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtsvg-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo [4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 1.761 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 13.994 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo [5.4.2:5::gentoo] USE="widgets -debug {-test}" 5.837 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.5-r1::gentoo  USE="dbus gnutls hs2-0 qt5 readline ssl -ap -eap-sim -fasteap (-libressl) -p2p (-ps3) -qt4 (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps" 2.547 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kf-env-3:5::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsql-5.5.1:5::gentoo [5.4.2:5::gentoo] USE="mysql sqlite -debug -freetds -oci8 -odbc -postgres {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo [4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo] USE="gstreamer jit opengl qml -debug -geolocation -gstreamer010 -multimedia -orientation -printsupport {-test} -webchannel -webp" 32.706 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/extra-cmake-modules-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" 278 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc (-fam) {-test}" 305 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 587 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kwidgetsaddons-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 2.081 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X nls -debug -doc {-test}" 160 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X nls -debug -doc {-test}" 34 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X nls -debug -doc {-test}" 20 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kconfig-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 220 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcompletion-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 114 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 80 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/karchive-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="bzip2 lzma -debug -doc {-test}" 107 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 399 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kservice-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="man -debug -doc {-test}" 263 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kitemviews-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 73 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcodecs-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 212 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kguiaddons-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 39 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/solid-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 262 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kjobwidgets-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X nls -debug -doc {-test}" 87 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kpackage-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 105 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/sonnet-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="hunspell nls -aspell -debug -doc {-test}" 276 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kjs-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 284 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kpty-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 56 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kunitconversion-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 613 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kitemmodels-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 375 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kemoticons-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 93 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdesu-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X -debug -doc" 44 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdesignerplugin-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -designer -doc -webkit" 86 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-apps/gpgmepp-15.08.3:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 66 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kwayland-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 157 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kidletime-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc" 26 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 71 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kdecoration-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 34 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/sddm-0.13.0-r3::gentoo  USE="pam systemd (-consolekit)" 3.779 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/attica-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 60 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7:0/2.4.7::gentoo  USE="gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -radius" 743 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/breeze-gtk-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 252 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kwallet-pam-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 16 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.5.5:5::gentoo  44.841 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kwayland-integration-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 17 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kpeople-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 57 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/threadweaver-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 1.376 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/breeze-icons-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 1.383 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/oxygen-fonts-5.4.3:5::gentoo  USE="X" 158 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/bluez-qt-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 72 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kjsembed-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc" 162 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdnssd-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test} -zeroconf" 56 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgit2-0.23.4:0/23::gentoo  USE="threads -examples -gssapi (-libressl) -ssh {-test} -trace" 3.971 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libpwquality-1.3.0::gentoo  USE="pam python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3" 414 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/modemmanager-1.4.12:0/1::gentoo  USE="introspection (policykit) qmi -mbim -qmi-newest -vala" 1.375 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.11-r3::gentoo  USE="-tk" 219 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kauth-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls (policykit) -debug -doc {-test}" 81 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="man -debug -doc {-test}" 351 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 192 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/ktextwidgets-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc (-speech) {-test}" 300 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kxmlgui-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-attica -debug -doc {-test}" 845 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kbookmarks-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc {-test}" 113 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X dbus nls -debug -doc (-speech)" 92 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 39 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kwallet-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="gpg -debug -doc {-test}" 280 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kwrited-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 20 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/ksshaskpass-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 21 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kfilemetadata-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="exif ffmpeg pdf taglib -debug -doc -epub -libav {-test}" 122 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kio-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X acl handbook kerberos kwallet -debug -doc {-test}" 2.810 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kinit-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="caps man -debug -doc" 115 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kded-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="man -debug -doc" 36 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdeclarative-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc" 164 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kparts-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 151 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/knewstuff-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc" 839 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/knotifyconfig-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="phonon -debug -doc" 82 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/baloo-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 177 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X -debug -doc {-test}" 1.742 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kxmlrpcclient-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 28 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X -debug -doc {-test}" 3.148 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcmutils-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 230 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/khtml-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X -debug -doc {-test}" 2.028 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kross-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 132 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/ktexteditor-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="git -debug -doc {-test}" 2.803 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="X handbook kdesu -debug {-test}" 475 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/oxygen-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 4.351 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/user-manager-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 57 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kgamma-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" 59 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-apps/kio-extras-15.08.3:5::gentoo  USE="exif handbook openexr phonon sftp slp -debug -mtp -samba {-test}" 261 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/sddm-kcm-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 48 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.10-r1::gentoo  USE="bluetooth dhclient gnutls introspection modemmanager ncurses ppp systemd wext wifi -connection-sharing (-consolekit) -dhcpcd -nss -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd {-test} -vala -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 3.407 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -teamd {-test}" 152 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kscreen-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 102 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-misc/kscreen-1.0.71_p20150824:4::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug {-test}" LINGUAS="de -ast -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -tr -ug -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[blocks b      ] kde-misc/kscreen ("kde-misc/kscreen" is blocking kde-plasma/kscreen-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/khelpcenter-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" 1.768 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/khelpcenter:4 ("kde-base/khelpcenter:4" is blocking kde-plasma/khelpcenter-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="gtk3 -debug {-test}" 144 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-misc/kde-gtk-config-2.2.1:4::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="de -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -hu -id -it -ja -kk -km -lt -mr -nb -nds -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[blocks b      ] kde-misc/kde-gtk-config ("kde-misc/kde-gtk-config" is blocking kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.18.0-r1:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 178 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kactivitymanagerd-4.13.3-r1:4/4.13::gentoo  USE="(-aqua)" 

[blocks b      ] kde-frameworks/kactivities ("kde-frameworks/kactivities" is blocking kde-base/kactivitymanagerd-4.13.3-r1)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/plasma-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="X -debug -doc -egl -gles2 {-test}" 4.059 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/krunner-5.18.0:5/5.18::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 48 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="X detailedmemory -debug {-test}" 557 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/breeze-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="qt4 -debug" 28.975 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-pa-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 54 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook lm_sensors -debug" 471 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/milou-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 51 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug" 132 KiB

[uninstall     ] net-wireless/bluedevil-2.1.1:4::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -hu -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -mai -mr -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sv -th -tr -ug -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[blocks b      ] net-wireless/bluedevil ("net-wireless/bluedevil" is blocking kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="X handbook ieee1394 opengl pci -debug -egl -gles -nfs -samba -wayland" 1.157 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kinfocenter-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="handbook ieee1394 opengl (-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/kinfocenter:4 ("kde-base/kinfocenter:4" is blocking kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="pam -debug {-test}" 97 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-9::gentoo 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/kdebase-pam:0 ("kde-base/kdebase-pam:0" is blocking kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug -gles2 -multimedia {-test}" 3.728 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="gtk handbook -classic -debug" 155 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kwin-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug -gles -wayland" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/kwin:4 ("kde-base/kwin:4" is blocking kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5::gentoo  USE="dbus geolocation handbook -debug -gps (-prison) -qalculate {-test}" 7.202 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4 ("kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kcminit-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/kcminit:4 ("kde-base/kcminit:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[uninstall     ] kde-base/klipper-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -prison" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/klipper:4 ("kde-base/klipper:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[uninstall     ] kde-base/ksplash-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="xinerama (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug" CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow mmx sse sse2" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/ksplash:4 ("kde-base/ksplash:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[uninstall     ] kde-base/ksmserver-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/ksmserver:4 ("kde-base/ksmserver:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[uninstall     ] kde-base/krunner-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/krunner:4 ("kde-base/krunner:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug -ibus -scim" 2.067 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="exif kdepim (-aqua) -attica -debug -desktopglobe -fcitx -ibus -json -oauth -qalculate -qwt -scim" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons:4 ("kde-base/kdeplasma-addons:4" is blocking kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook systemd -debug" 339 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/powerdevil-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="pm-utils (-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/powerdevil:4 ("kde-base/powerdevil:4" is blocking kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" 590 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/khotkeys-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/khotkeys:4 ("kde-base/khotkeys:4" is blocking kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook hotkeys -debug" 432 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kmenuedit-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/kmenuedit:4 ("kde-base/kmenuedit:4" is blocking kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="evdev fontconfig handbook pulseaudio qt4 -debug -gtk2 -gtk3 -legacy-systray {-test} -touchpad" 6.158 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.11.22-r1:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="gtk kscreen opengl usb (-aqua) -debug -handbook {-test}" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/systemsettings:4 ("kde-base/systemsettings:4" is blocking kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5, kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5, kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.5.5, kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5)

[uninstall     ] kde-apps/kcontrol-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-apps/kcontrol ("kde-apps/kcontrol" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5)

[uninstall     ] kde-apps/knetattach-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-apps/knetattach[handbook] ("kde-apps/knetattach[handbook]" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="bluetooth display-manager gtk pam pulseaudio sddm wallpapers -mediacenter -networkmanager -sdk" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] kde-base/ksysguard:4 ("kde-base/ksysguard:4" is blocking kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5, kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/plasma-workspace:4 ("kde-base/plasma-workspace:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5, kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/kdepasswd ("kde-apps/kdepasswd" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/libtaskmanager:4 ("kde-base/libtaskmanager:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

Total: 149 packages (2 upgrades, 145 new, 2 in new slots, 21 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 618.382 KiB

Conflict: 25 blocks (4 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.4:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.4:4[-aqua]) required by (net-p2p/ktorrent-4.3.1-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.11.22:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.11.22:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.4:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.4:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-misc/customizable-weather-1.12.0:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-apps/kdepasswd-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/kdepasswd-4.11.22:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/kdepasswd-4.11.22:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdm-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_package
```

danach dann 

```
emerge --deselect kde-base/libtaskmanager kde-base/ksysguard kde-apps/kdepasswd kde-base/plasma-workspace

>>> No matching atoms found in "world" favorites file...
```

Klappt leider nicht, kann ich diese ebulds mit emerge -C entfernen, um das Problem zu umgehen?

----------

## Josef.95

Von kde-base/kdm und kde-misc/customizable-weather

wirst du dich noch trennen müssen - dann sollte dem Update eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

----------

## Linubie

Nachdem ich die beiden genannten Pakete und kde-base/ksysguards sowie kde-base/libtaskmanager entfernt habe scheint es zu funktionieren.

Danke!

----------

## Linubie

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, akonadi mag nicht so richtig:

```
emerge app-office/akonadi-server -av                                                                                                                                                                                  

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:                                                                                                                                                                                      

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Calculating dependencies \                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-office/akonadi-server                                                                                                                                                                            

... done!                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-office/akonadi-server" has unmet requirements.                                                                                                                                                      

- app-office/akonadi-server-1.13.0-r2::gentoo USE="mysql sqlite -postgres -qt4 (-qt5) -test" ABI_X86="64"                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:                                                                                                                                                                              

    exactly-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )                                                                                                                                                                                                              

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:                                                                                                                                                                  

    exactly-one-of ( qt4 qt5 ) any-of ( sqlite mysql postgres )     
```

Ich habe -qt4 in package.use gesetzt:

```
app-office/akonadi-server -qt4
```

----------

## Christian99

das qt5 flag ist eingeklammert, dh es ist use masked, du kannst es nicht verwenden bis es ungemasked wird oder du es selbst unkaskierst. deswegen musst du qt4 aktivieren.

----------

## Max Steel

Welches Profile ist bei dir aktuell gesetzt?

----------

## Linubie

Moin, ich hatte eigentlich schon gepostet das alles soweit klappt mit dem kompilieren, scheint wohl nicht irgendwie geklappt zu haben.

```
select profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd *

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [12]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [16]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [17]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [18]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [19]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64

  [20]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64/x32

  [21]  default/linux/uclibc/amd64

  [22]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64
```

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!

----------

## toralf

na, dann noch flugs ein "[solved]" oder "[gelöst]" an den Beginn des Titels gestellt ...  :Wink: 

----------

